# 2 more needless



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

2 more big smallies were taken out of Speritwood lake over the past week. The one was close but at 5.10lbs was .5 off for tie. The guy who brought the fish in has several fish that just should be put back. again PUT THE FISH BACK. keep it clean out there and keep fishn good guys.


----------

